# blurred edge on mug



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm getting a blurred edge on my mugs. its always on a side next to the handle (so a vertical edge). never on the same side of the handle.

I'm using joto mugs, cactus mug wraps, convection oven at 400 for around 12 minutes (not exact marks on oven). have tried two papers, true pix and whatever coastal business paper is called.

the blurred edge is always by the handle, never on the top or bottom edges (horizontal).

have tried increasing pressure. I use a piece of blank paper on top of the image paper. I have tried taping all along the edge next to the handle. I thought I had this process down (just started with mugs but have been doing magnets etc for awhile with great results). I've gone through 13 mugs now. when I first started the mugs I only went through about 6 to get time temp and pressure right  this one mug is going to cost me a fortune.

is it possible I got a bad case of mugs? I am trying one from another batch but it was in the same case.

these are joto mugs. has anyone else had issues with quality with them? 

is it possible I'm not getting the pressure right still? Just now I did another one from a different layer in the case and it came out better. not sure what I did differently besides maybe a little tighter on the wrap 

thank you,

Melinda


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

well I haven't had the blurring the last couple but am still getting streaks in the image. have attached a photo. does this mean I am still not getting enough pressure? thank you


----------



## BlineBob (Jun 19, 2011)

Call me 218 393 9340 I been doing mug for about 6 years


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

Your paper is creasing under the wrap causing that void. I have seen issues like that caused by the wraps being cooled laying flat and the outer edges curl in. Then, when you put the wrap on another mug, the rubber grabs the paper at the top and bottom and can cause it to crease. To stop that, lay your wraps, back side down over a horizontal rod. They will cool and will not be able to curl inward.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for the replies

bob, I may take you up on that if I can't get this figured out. I just quit right before the holidays since I was so busy with ornaments but am ready to look at them again.

kevin, thanks for that ! that was definitely my issue with the lines. I heated up the wraps and then laid them over a chair back to cool and no more lines.

I think part of my problem is I read where I shouldn't tighten up the wraps too tight but I think I am going too loose. I hand tighten them since I'm afraid to over-tighten with an elec drill. I do use the drill to take the wrap off quickly when they are done.

thanks again.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I had some blurred edges also using a dk3 mug press. I played with the pressure and nothing changed but then for grins I pressed for a couple min longer and started getting great results!


----------

